# ONA coffee distributer



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

Has anybody used one of these? Or know where I can get one (or equivalent) in the uk?


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Can get the ONA/ OCD here - https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/ocd-coffee-distributor-v2-0.html

Though the Chinese ones are best bet as much more cost-effective - people often sell them on here. I got a Dobboco one from amazon but they don't sell anymore..


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

Deejaysuave said:


> Can get the ONA/ OCD here - https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/ocd-coffee-distributor-v2-0.html
> 
> Though the Chinese ones are best bet as much more cost-effective - people often sell them on here. I got a Dobboco one from amazon but they don't sell anymore..


Thanks!!


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272593648524

There are the same I think? Uk based.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Just FYI the Chinese ones don't appear to have teeth as deep as the official ONA. I have one (Chinese copy) and it gives a nice level bed to tamp on but distribute it does not.

You can order the new ONA from their website I'd have thought, postage may be costly.

I've seen a few instagram pics of new distributors in development, and Londinium have one on the blog too. If you are going to shell out for an official one then Id I were you i'd hold on a few weeks first and just see what these new ones are like.


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

aaronb said:


> Just FYI the Chinese ones don't appear to have teeth as deep as the official ONA. I have one (Chinese copy) and it gives a nice level bed to tamp on but distribute it does not.
> 
> You can order the new ONA from their website I'd have thought, postage may be costly.
> 
> I've seen a few instagram pics of new distributors in development, and Londinium have one on the blog too. If you are going to shell out for an official one then Id I were you i'd hold on a few weeks first and just see what these new ones are like.


Cheers for The info! The fakes don't look 'as good' I was going to get the ONA v2 from

Coffee Hit in the UK. Is this the one or is there now a V3?


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

afaik, they dont really distribute, just even out the upper part of the coffee puck... kinda money for nothing, imho.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Anyone can confirm improvements in the cup e.g. Reduced/no channelling?


----------



## JaymeeH (May 29, 2015)

I have a Chinese version v2 and I've been really impressed with the build quality and heft. I've definitely had a reduction in channelling. At £17.50 delivered it's been about the best value device I've ever bought for improving the coffee in my cup.

It doesn't have the same shall edges as the OCD (although neither does the Pullman version) so the OCD might be even better.


----------



## JaymeeH (May 29, 2015)




----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Lots of blog posts about this. Here's a good one:

https://www.thecoffeecompass.com/ona-coffee-distributor-review/

Edit to add: sorry if it's already been posted, I haven't read back through this thread.


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Lots of blog posts about this. Here's a good one:
> 
> https://www.thecoffeecompass.com/ona-coffee-distributor-review/
> 
> Edit to add: sorry if it's already been posted, I haven't read back through this thread.


Great little read! Thank you


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Lots of blog posts about this. Here's a good one:
> 
> https://www.thecoffeecompass.com/ona-coffee-distributor-review/
> 
> Edit to add: sorry if it's already been posted, I haven't read back through this thread.


thanks mildred, thats made my mind up


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

JaymeeH said:


> I have a Chinese version v2 and I've been really impressed with the build quality and heft. I've definitely had a reduction in channelling. At £17.50 delivered it's been about the best value device I've ever bought for improving the coffee in my cup.
> 
> It doesn't have the same shall edges as the OCD (although neither does the Pullman version) so the OCD might be even better.


hi jaymee, where did you buy them from or am i not allowed to ask, if not apologies


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

eddie57 said:


> hi jaymee, where did you buy them from or am i not allowed to ask, if not apologies


i have been looking on ebay and amazon sites, but been put off by small print (Please allow 1-5mm errors due to manual measurement)


----------



## JaymeeH (May 29, 2015)

eddie57 said:


> hi jaymee, where did you buy them from or am i not allowed to ask, if not apologies


This is the one I bought but it's now sold out.

https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32764365116.html

Have to say the company I bought it from were of anything overly keen but I'd definitely use them again. They have quite a few coffee related items.

Might be worth asking them if they will restock. All communications from them were in English.


----------



## JaymeeH (May 29, 2015)

Find it from another company:

http://s.aliexpress.com/v2QvQFZv

Little tip. Download the Aliexpress app and when you pay it's mysteriously cheaper, at least has been for me twice. Confusing but welcome.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

JaymeeH said:


> Find it from another company:
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/v2QvQFZv
> 
> Little tip. Download the Aliexpress app and when you pay it's mysteriously cheaper, at least has been for me twice. Confusing but welcome.


cheers mate, noticed you had the push type tamper as well how do you find them?


----------



## JaymeeH (May 29, 2015)

eddie57 said:


> cheers mate, noticed you had the push type tamper as well how do you find them?


Not guilty Guv. I've got a crappy motta tamper and a Knock 585 that's been on order for ages.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

JaymeeH said:


> Not guilty Guv. I've got a crappy motta tamper and a Knock 585 that's been on order for ages.


ok cheers mate


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

There is a video on the Londinium blog of their new distributor. it's more of a whisk than the OCD style ones so you would get all the grounds distributed. Probably pricey though. But then so is the OCD.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

aaronb said:


> There is a video on the Londinium blog of their new distributor. it's more of a whisk than the OCD style ones so you would get all the grounds distributed. Probably pricey though. But then so is the OCD.


Watched those vids. Seems intriguing. Can't find any info on pricing though. Maybe I'll keep a cork and get 3 pieces of wire bent to shape to try...


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

Anybody try the Motta version of this? Available here https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/motta-adjustable-leveler-58mm-5402-p.asp

Saw on another thread there are some available from aliexpress also seem to be about $26. The OCD seems to be priced similarly to Nordost power cables.


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

tonerei said:


> Anybody try the Motta version of this? Available here https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/motta-adjustable-leveler-58mm-5402-p.asp
> 
> Saw on another thread there are some available from aliexpress also seem to be about $26. The OCD seems to be priced similarly to Nordost power cables.


I ended up getting a Ebay Chinese rip off!


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

cavem01 said:


> I ended up getting a Ebay Chinese rip off!


I just 'stretched' for the Motta version. Will have it in a day or two as it is coming from the West of Ireland! A bit more expensive then the chinese versions but not hugely. Will see if it makes all my shots perfect Just got a push tamper off the classifieds and certainly on initial use it takes the guess work out of tamping.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

tonerei said:


> I just 'stretched' for the Motta version. Will have it in a day or two as it is coming from the West of Ireland! A bit more expensive then the chinese versions but not hugely. Will see if it makes all my shots perfect Just got a push tamper off the classifieds and certainly on initial use it takes the guess work out of tamping.


Where did you get the motta, could you post a link?


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Bella Barista sell them, I have been looking at it for a few weeks and trying to decide if its worth the money.


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/motta-...8mm-5402-p.asp


----------



## tonerei (Aug 3, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Where did you get the motta, could you post a link?


Hi Bluestar coffee on de west coast of Ireland https://www.bluestarcoffee.eu/motta-...8mm-5402-p.asp


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

cavem01 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272593648524
> 
> There are the same I think? Uk based.


Dam you cave I just had to buy one lol.


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

Deansie26 said:


> Dam you cave I just had to buy one lol.


Hahahaha sorry.... £10 off Ebay and must have £10+ of metal in the thing!


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

couple of snaps


----------



## Tanax (Mar 9, 2015)

I wonder how this compares to the distribution tool from Kafatek, has anyone compared them?


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Do these really "distribute" the coffee around the basket or merely "groom" it so you have a nice level surface to tamp on?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

ATZ said:


> Do these really "distribute" the coffee around the basket or merely "groom" it so you have a nice level surface to tamp on?


They just groom, decent espresso mentioned in their thread that they had spoken to someone who had done testing and they only create and illusion of an even puck but leave varying distribution below the surface.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Dylan said:


> They just groom, decent espresso mentioned in their thread that they had spoken to someone who had done testing and they only create and illusion of an even puck but leave varying distribution below the surface.


That's what I thought. Although I can see benefits to a nice level surface to tamp on.


----------

